# By Demand [May 2018]



## Anorion (Mar 13, 2018)

Let us know what you want in the DVD, or any content in the mag

Also do write in to editor@digit.in to let us know if you like the new car posters or if you prefer the older game posters


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2018)

Thread title needs an edit.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 13, 2018)

^Yup done, thanks


----------



## Flash (Mar 13, 2018)

After a long time!! 
Good to see this thread


----------



## Chrome Sabre (Mar 18, 2018)

We could use more stuff on gaming and a page which has some stuff on games like CSGO and PUBG


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2018)

^okay
Also, if anyone needs more game related posters, do write in with the demand to editor@digit.in. 

Oh just realised, had already posted that. Please to write, because without feedback we will continue to give the cars.


----------



## E|e<tr0|!0n (Apr 2, 2018)

The quantity of content in the mag seems to decrease with every issue. I finish the mag in less than 25 minutes now. That's too low for the hefty Rs200 cost.
Increase the content, please.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 2, 2018)

Need Exclusive content (ie, articles available only in magazine) currently all the articles published in the magazine are available for free in the official digit site few days later which will hurt the buyers. Also need game reviews before the game release and free steam keys like foreign magazines


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2018)

^our cover story is an exclusive.
Thanks for the feedback people, it is very important for us to have readers point these things out.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 10, 2018)

We are taking all the feedback very, very seriously.


----------

